# Ivan Chiriaev = "bye-Gone" Chiriaev



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

*Irian Chiriaev?*

Howd he do today? Am i right that hes a bust? ordid he do good.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

check the score right now for the game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

how hard is it to spell Ivan?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He showed that he can shoot the NBA three with ease! He does move well for a guy his size and has a turn around jumper in the paint. Ivan will need to be more aressive in order to make an impact. I don't thnk he will be a bust, he will need 3 years to find his game and how it will fit in the NBA


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Are you kidding?

Did you even watch any of the game??? He had 17 points on 4-10 shooting and only 4 boards!!! The kid is seven foot and claiming he's a saviour for any NBA team stupid enough to take him!!! This kid wouldnt even dominate in college as he showed in this game. Ivan should have absolutely dominated to prove what he's been raving about (something like 35 points and 15 boards at least!!!!)...instead he embarrased himself and proved that his declaration for the draft is nothing more than pure stupidity and mindlessness. 

Damn!!!...this kid was getting offered scholarships to major D1 schools all over the US!!! I just cant believe that someone like him would knock back that sort of opportunity. From what he's shown in that game...to me and the most important people...the scouts...and even his agent...Bill Duffy...he will be lucky to go in the second round...if at all!!!

What an IDIOT!!!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Ivan got exposed - after watching him play at the Heshey Center yesterday I was shocked at how crap he is.

I am glad to see that I was not the only one: The Headline reads



> Teen's bubble is burst
> NBA wannabe Ivan Chiriaev of Oakville looks more suspect than prospect at coming-out party


Here are some quotes:


> The scouts were long gone by the time the boos rained down on Ivan Chiriaev and what transpired at the Hershey Centre yesterday was the very public dashing of an NBA dream.





> "What a waste of time," said one scout from a Western Conference team. "He didn't show anything."





> "Can't play," was the harsh assessment of one of the dozen or so NBA scouts


and here is the one that I am in total agreement with:


> But aside from loafing most of the game between the tops of three-point circles, hitting a few uncontested jumpers
> 
> full article here


 the kid do nothing to show that he is a fighter or a low post threat. Besides all that he looks like he has some baby fat issues - the guy will be greg ostertag (physically) in another year or so.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

NO WAY MAN, THE NBA NEEDS IVAN CHIRIAEV!!!!!!111

(sacasm).....

anyways, there was a reason why his st.thomas aquinas school was crap in high school play.....he doesnt have any game...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well he just needs some time to develop.. I don't really see the point of him entering the draft.. He can goto pretty much any college in the States and play ball their.. I think that would be the best thing for him right now.. He has a nice outside touch but he needs to be able to work it inside aswell and cause all sorts of mismatches to the opposing team.. Give him a couple of years and I think he'll be a decent prospect..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Give the kid a break.. It was the first time he was ever on tv.. There was a lot of pressure on him, and I admit he is the one who caused it all but still.. Wait till the workouts in Chicago and then we'll see where he will stand..


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

When you are playing for a multi-million dollar contract in the NBA, there are no breaks or excuses.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

**** this dude, cocky *** ***** i hope no team drafts this ****er


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ivan for the last pick in the second round


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

is everyone forgetting that this was an all-star game.... it's a far cry from the intensity of a playoff game...

i'm not defending him, but i do think a few years in college would do wonders for him.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

He cant goto college now... he already signed with an agent.

LOL @ Ivan playing Point Guard :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: that is just toooo funny.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> He cant goto college now... he already signed with an agent.
> 
> LOL @ Ivan playing Point Guard :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: that is just toooo funny.


it really is. right now he's a power forward without much power. still, this is the type of guy that could really improve with the right coaching. he's not NEARLY the prospect that Bender was, coming out of highschool.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

I called it last week saying he'd get exposed and his stock would plummet after this game. People have finally realized that this kid is useless. Just think of how bad he would've been exposed if he played in the hoop summit game. Thankfully for him he's Russian so he doesn't have to play as an import when he goes back to Europe. For all of those who think he should've gone to college I can tell you that he had no choice. He was light years away from graduating high school and without a grasp of English he'd be lucky to crack triple figures on the SAT. So.......... therefore college was never an option anyway. He mite get picked up in the 2nd round by some idiotic general manager (just like Grunwald with Remon Van De Hare) and shipped back to Europe................... and after that we'll likely never here from him again and he'll just be remembered as the Russian scrub who came and left.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bust, damm kid give up at PG, learn to play SM,PF, C


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> bust, damm kid give up at PG, learn to play SM,PF, C


he already knows this and is trying to bulk up accordingly. 

a lot of his added weight came from eating, i think that much is obvious. it looks like he has baby fat but it's just fat. you aren't going to add 40 pounds of muscle in one year. this shows his ability to increase his mass but right now it's probably just slowing him down. with NBA training he should regain NBA level 7 footer athleticism. 

he now has a good talent base but, like Lampe, he needs to keep training and learn to play inside. 

i still think some team will take a chance on him in the first but maybe it's just too deep a year for Ivan. workouts could still move him up, despite his many weaknesses being exposed.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I watched the game and Ivan is strictly a spot up shooter with no secondary basketball skill.

His defensive footwork and instincts are horrible. He doesn't run the court well and didn't seem to even try to run fast. Not very tough inside either.

He cannot guard any position in the NBA.

But his raw shooting ability may be enough to keep him in the first round, 18-30 pick range.

Extremely disappointing showing. The kid just doesn't have good intincts for the game.

A long-term project. Some team will be suckered into his potential by a good shooting performance in workouts.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ivan rhymes with "bye gone"?


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

maybe you prononce it like "eye-vahn". Like Ivana Humpalot.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> I called it last week saying he'd get exposed and his stock would plummet after this game. People have finally realized that this kid is useless. Just think of how bad he would've been exposed if he played in the hoop summit game. Thankfully for him he's Russian so he doesn't have to play as an import when he goes back to Europe. For all of those who think he should've gone to college I can tell you that he had no choice. He was light years away from graduating high school and without a grasp of English he'd be lucky to crack triple figures on the SAT. So.......... therefore college was never an option anyway. He mite get picked up in the 2nd round by some idiotic general manager (just like Grunwald with Remon Van De Hare) and shipped back to Europe................... and after that we'll likely never here from him again and he'll just be remembered as the Russian scrub who came and left.


Speaking of guys who think too highly of themselves.....now what was his name again........?


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Ivan can find a spot in the NBA down the road. 7 footers that can shoot well are in demand in todays NBA. I just don't see him being much more than a shooter off the bench at this point. But he is still very young and does have good size. A couple of years in college or in Europe could do wonders for him.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

Who changed the title.. anywas "BYE-Gone" chriaev barely even rhymes and its barely even makes sense, not very clever..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> I called it last week saying he'd get exposed and his stock would plummet after this game.


alot of ppl on this board (and other basketball minds) knew what kind of _player_ Ivan is and you just knew this last week?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> Who changed the title.. anywas "BYE-Gone" chriaev barely even rhymes and its barely even makes sense, not very clever..


it's not that far off from calling him "Irian"


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> he already knows this and is trying to bulk up accordingly.
> ...


This is the 3rd or 4th time you've compared him to Lampe and I wish you would stop...

Lampe was a legit lotto pick talent, plain and simple, his stock fell because of contract issues, not talent issues, that's where Ivan has the issue, talent.

Please get your facts/knowledge straight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd or 4th time you've compared him to Lampe and I wish you would stop...
> ...


maybe Lampe was a little less raw than Ivan but overall they seem pretty similar to me. Lampe was also inexperienced and was in need of a lot of training coming into the draft. I haven't watched Lampe a lot but they are both young big man prospects with perimeter skills that need to develop their big man skills. Ivan may not be as good of a prospect coming in but he CERTAINLY is a similar type of prospect. 

They are both project big men with great shots. why not compare them? 

I also see Ivan dropping to the second round, although he may not in a draft year with less depth.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> alot of ppl on this board (and other basketball minds) knew what kind of _player_ Ivan is and you just knew this last week?


I've played against him and watched him for the last two years and I've been harping the fact he's a bust on the draft board ever since NBAdraft.net broke that outrageous story back in the fall...................... I meant people would finally realize at the all canada game what I've been talking about all along. 

And to MrTasty.... Yeah, I've always been a big fan of Carl English. It's too bad he declared last year cuz' Hawaii would have had a killer team this year with him in the line up. He got bad advice from the same pimp who's working with Ivan now.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> 
> And to MrTasty.... Yeah, I've always been a big fan of Carl English. It's too bad he declared last year cuz' Hawaii would have had a killer team this year with him in the line up. He got bad advice from the same pimp who's working with Ivan now.


Wow, I didn't know that they had the same agent. whoever the guy is, he needs some agenting lessons.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't know that they had the same agent. whoever the guy is, he needs some agenting lessons.


lol. could definitely use some agenting lessons.

after what happened to Carl, Ivan could use some agent-hiring lessons.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> it's not that far off from calling him "Irian"



..........your mother..


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Here's an article on one of the shadiest B-ball pimps in Canada


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> Who changed the title.. anywas "BYE-Gone" chriaev barely even rhymes and its barely even makes sense, not very clever..


that would have been me :sigh: sorry - I suppose I am not clever.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> that would have been me :sigh: sorry - I suppose I am not clever.



thats right.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I haven't watched Lampe a lot


That's obvious.

BTW, your boy Chiriaev is out of the draft.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Ivan for the last pick in the second round


I see him as a 3rd round draft pick


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> I think Ivan can find a spot in the NBA down the road. 7 footers that can shoot well are in demand in todays NBA. I just don't see him being much more than a shooter off the bench at this point. But he is still very young and does have good size. A couple of years in college or in Europe could do wonders for him.


Wang Zhizhi can shoot the ball, is learning to play the inside game more, has more skills than Ivan and he's sitting at the bench for Miami.

Not a chance for Ivan "the Terrible" to ever make the nba.


----------

